# Shot fast but taste over extracted, also extraction looks very even!!



## Nicky_espresso (Aug 20, 2019)

Gear: Silvia & baratza sette, coffee roasted earlier this month (10 days ago).

Ok ok so I understand the sette is notorious for having problems with grind size and I have already contacted baratza to get another shim, however why the heck does it taste so overextracted and is pullling too quick. Am I missing something? Anyone else out there can help? I would love some advice so I stop wasting money on coffee that comes out like garbage.


----------



## Nicky_espresso (Aug 20, 2019)

Also forgot to mention shot time is around 22 seconds and I have a preinfusion setting as well on there.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not enough info to help

Can you say Dose to 0.1g espresso out in grams. In what basket

How long pre infusion, what machine, is the 22 seconds inclusive of this pre infusion.

Don't focus on lsbaelling taste as under or over extracted as we can't tell from your post any best guess in this.

Is it bitter or sour, weak?

Can you grind finer...


----------



## Nicky_espresso (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi thank you for reaching out,

i figured I wouldn't have given you guys enough. Dose 22.0 (+,-) .2g in Vst basket. Pre-infusion is a single bout of approximately 2 seconds, and 22 seconds is not including preinfusion and yield is 40 grams. As for taste objective measures, it is bitter and astringent. The shots actually tasted more fruity when I was coarser, however they weren't perfect either.

Lastly and perhaps the cause of this problem, I cannot grind much finer until I get another shim from baratza. I know it is hard to tel but do you think that this is my main issue? What other concerns would you have?

Thank you you so much in advance, it's really nice being able to talk this out


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

/For a 22g dose you should be able to grind fine enough with the Sette.

You might be getting channeling which is causing the taste malfunction.

What is the bean / roast level? Have you tried other roasts?

How do you prep the basket?


----------

